# Installare gentoo

## Giugi87

Salve ragazzi, stò provando ad installare gentoo, il manuale è molto molto chiaro, ho solo un dubbio...

sull'hd dove voglio installare gentoo sono presenti 3 partizioni 2 ext4 e una swap

2 perchè, non essendo mio il pc, ho necessità di continuare a mantenere ubuntu...

comunque il passaggio del manulae, dove si devono montatre le partizioni dice:

 *Quote:*   

> # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot
> 
> # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

 

attualmente la tabella delle partizioni è così: SDA1 (Ubuntu); SD3  (Vorrei instllare gentoo); sda3 (estesa) sda5(swap)

quindi il primo mount è giusto, il secondo anche, il mio dubbio sarebbe su quale partizione montare il boot  :Razz: 

grazie per le risposte  :Smile: 

----------

## Giugi87

ah, altro dubbio, siccome in ubunru non esiste links, dite che scarico e scompatto manualmente lo stage?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao e benvenuto.

Giusto per capire bene la situazione:

- stai installando gentoo essendo loggato in ubuntu o da livecd?

- puoi dare 

```
uname -a
```

 dal terminale del sistema tramite cui stai installando Gentoo per favore?

- puoi postare l'ouptut di 

```
fdisk -l
```

 (non mi tornano molto i nomi partizioni che hai indicato)

----------

## Zizo

 *Quote:*   

> SDA1 (Ubuntu); SD3 (Vorrei instllare gentoo); sda3 (estesa) sda5(swap) 

 Ciao, ti invito a rivedere quanto scritto, immagino che per la fretta sia scappato qualche numero errato.

Per il resto se desideri mantenere Ubuntu e il bootloader attuale non c'è alcun bisogno di creare/montare una partizione "/boot" e puoi omettere il capitolo inerente la sua installazione.

Una volta preparato il tutto non ti resta che riconfigurare il già presente Grub.

Per gli archivi puoi utilizzare tranquillamente qualsiasi browser, la guida prende come riferimento l'installazione a partire dal minimal cd di Gentoo, dove browser web grafici non sono disponibili.

----------

## Giugi87

Per il primo comando che mi hai chiesto

 *Quote:*   

> Linux NeMo 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:51:59 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

 

si sono su ubuntu, in realtà vorrei installare gentoo da qui, proprio come se usassi knoppix, si può fare, almeno così ho letto

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
> 
> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
> ...

 

Per il secondo comando

----------

## Franco191075

ciao, mi pare qialcosa non vada con le tue partizioni, cioè sda3 è prima di sda2, in realtà non dovrebbe compromettere il funzionamento è giusto per avere le cose in ordine

----------

## Giugi87

il partizionamento è stato fatto in automatico con l'editor di ubuntu, e ha sempre funzionato bene, lo feci + di un nno fa e va ancora bene  :Smile: 

----------

## Franco191075

si si, dovrebbe funzionare lo stesso, solo dato mi pare di aver capito che sei alle prime armi potrebbe confonderti le idee

in pratica le tue partizioni sono in questo ordine se leggi i valori start/end:

/dev/sda1

/dev/sda3

/dev/sda2

poi non ho capito la partizione estesa che contiene solo la swap, se come ho capito vuoi installare gentoo in una sola partizione ti consiglio di cancellarle e fare così:

/dev/sda1 primaria ubuntu

/dev/sda2 primaria gentoo

/dev/sda3 primaria swap

poi se decidi di tenere spazio libero per altre partizioni creare /dev/sda4 estesa

----------

## Giugi87

quindi eliminare l'estesa? ma non rischio che salta ubuntu? scusa la domanda...

----------

## Giugi87

si ma il dubbio rimane, che comando dovrei dare per il boot? Nel manuale dicono di scrivere così, io in sda1 avrei ubuntu, quale comando covrei dare? di montarla in sda3?

 *Quote:*   

> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

 

----------

## Franco191075

bhe ubuntu non so come l'hai installato, se si trova tutto in /dev/sda1 dovrai solamente modificare /etc/fstab per indicargli che la swap non è più in sda5 ma in sda3

quello che ti scrive la guida è solo un esempio di partizionamento, se installi in una sola partizione non ti serve montare boot

per farti un idea ti consiglio questa lettura è un pò vecchiotta ma ancora buona, e se salti la parte storica si riduce a una decina di pagine:

http://linuxfacile.medri.org/download/linuxfacile_5.0-1.pdf

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao grazie per i comandi: ora sappiamo meglio che tipo di sistema hai.

Allora per chiarezza ti si consigliava di partizionare. Puoi postare anche l'output di:

```
free -m

cat /etc/fstab

```

**warning** leggi tutto, leggi bene, se non ti è chiaro qualcosa chiedi prima di farlo: ciò che fai sui tuoi sistemi è tua sola responsabilità 

 :Wink:  patti chiari amicizia lunga  :Wink: 

Come passi preliminari io riorganizzerei le partizioni così :

come root, da ubuntu

```
swapoff /dev/sda5
```

modifica il file 

```
/etc/fstab
```

e commenti la riga relativa alla swap

poi lanci 

```
cfdisk
```

e cancelli tutte le partizioni, ad eccezione di /dev/sda1 [che è quella su cui risiede ubuntu].

salva e riavvia il sisitema per verificare che tutto funzioni ancora.

Se tutto riparte, sempre da root, sempre da ubuntu, sempre con fdisk ricrea 2 partizioni, sda2 per gentoo e sda3 per la swap, entrambe della dimensione che vorrai. Tieni conto che se poi vorrai installare altro o creare delle partizioni comuni tra i 2 OS potrai crearne 1 primaria, oppure 1 estesa all'interno della quale potrai crearne più di una logica. [lo specifico per chiarezza].

Fatto ciò, potrai seguire l'handbook d'installazione sapendo che :

a) farai tutto su una sola partizione

b) la tua root partition sarà sda2 e la swap sda3

----------

## pingoo

 *Giugi87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

Ciao, a quanto detto da .:deadhead:., aggiungo o meglio esplicito che se vuoi gentoo su un'unica partizione puoi ignorare la mkdir ed il mount successivo, quello è il caso in cui si vuole la cartella /boot su un'apposita partizione.

----------

